# Problem mit GlusterFS und MySQL > Datenbank beschädigt



## unic (18. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe nach dem Turtorial 
http://www.howtoforge.com/installin...tabase-cluster-on-debian-5.0-with-ispconfig-3
2 Server geclustert.

Die Umgebung hat 3 Server:

Adminstrationsserver (ISPCONFIG WEBINTERFACE/Masterserver) > Webserver1
Webserver2 (Mirror/Cluster von Webserver 1)

Ich kann ganz normal arbeiten, wenn ich aber viel in der Mysql Datenbank von Server 1 ändere wird die Mysql Datenbank irgendwann beschädigt. Mit einem Mysqlcheck autorepair läuft wieder alles. Meistens ist erstaunlicher weise die Datenbank betroffen die die Passwörter für die Mysql Datenbanken beinhalten. Oft können die Webseiten dann nicht mehr zur Datenbank connecten. 

Innodb ist aus und innodb_file_per_table ist auch eingetragen wie im tutorial beschrieben. Diesen schritt habe ich jedoch nicht auf dem Administratorserver vorgenommen, da dieser ja nicht Teil des Clusters ist. Ist das korrekt ?   

Vieleicht hat jemand da einen Tipp woran das liegen könnte.

Edit: Ich bekomme mit Mysqlcheck eine Warnung auf dem Mirrorserver:
test456.jos_xmap_ext
warning  : 1 client is using or hasn't closed the table properly

Wenn ich den Datenbank da neustarte ist die Meldung weg. Kann mir vorstellen das er die nicht schliest und dann bei der 2. änderung der Fehler auftritt.


Gruß Rafael


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2010)

Es kann sein dass es mit der mysql Replikation so nicht 100%ig geht wie ich im Tutorial geschrieben hatte. Dass auch myisam davon betriffen ist, hatte ich bisher noch nicht. Die einzigen anderen Alternativen sind dann der Einsatz von mysqlcluster oder eine master - master Replication.


----------

